
Looking for post from ~6 months ago about a type of historical diary - edzillion
Hi<p>There was a post here about a type of diary that people kept in the 19th century, which was a kind of a mix of daily entries and clippings and notes kind of stuck in at random. People compared it to a blog or bookmarking tool.<p>Any ideas? I have searched but &#x27;diary&#x27; and &#x27;journal&#x27; bring up nada.
======
giardini
Possibly

"Zibaldone: Blogging 14th-century-style":

[https://nicholasrossis.me/2016/09/04/zibaldone-
blogging-14th...](https://nicholasrossis.me/2016/09/04/zibaldone-
blogging-14th-century-style/)

Wikipedia entry:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zibaldone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zibaldone)

"zibaldone" is mentioned in the following Hacker News discussions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=zibaldone](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=zibaldone)

~~~
edzillion
That's exactly it. Thank you!

